# my first ITP swirls



## mariflo (Apr 25, 2010)

I found a great tutorial on how to do ITP swirl. I love it!!! And it is soooo easy to get decent looking soap 

This is the tutorial http://www.magdoline.com/2010/03/kb-shi ... video.html

And this is my soap (swirled with cocoa powder, fragrance: white musk)











Happy soaping,
mari


----------



## NancyRogers (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh, that's very pretty!


----------



## holly99 (Apr 25, 2010)

I like it! Gorgeous!


----------



## Bayougirl (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow, some people just get it from go.  Just think how great you'll be at that after alot of practice!  Great swirl.


----------



## Deda (Apr 26, 2010)

very pretty!


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Apr 27, 2010)

That is beautiful, Mari.

Chocolate Ripple ice cream..........on the shopping list. Pretty soap always makes me hungry


----------



## honor435 (Apr 27, 2010)

nice, i like the brown top!


----------



## Lynnz (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW that is seriously beautiful soap   I love it!!!!!


----------



## mariflo (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank youoouuu!
You guys are great, you enabled me to make it


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow that looks terrific!! Reminds me of Hot cocoa!


----------



## ToniD (Apr 28, 2010)

Very pretty swirls


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 28, 2010)

*Love it.*

I can't wait to try your method.


----------



## Lesley (May 14, 2010)

I'm loving it


----------



## April (May 19, 2010)

Swirls.  I've made two attempts and have only achieved a partial swirls, s I am in full praise of these.


----------

